
‘Super Polluting’ Trucks Receive Loophole on Pruitt’s Last Day - Kaibeezy
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2018/07/06/us/glider-trucks-loophole-pruitt.html
======
Kaibeezy
_One year’s worth of [these] truck sales was estimated to release 13 times as
much nitrogen oxide as all of the Volkswagen diesel cars with fraudulent
emissions controls, a scheme that resulted in a criminal case against the
company and more than $4 billion in fines._

